# A Bottle Digging Would You Rather



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 20, 2020)

Would you rather dig 1800s dumps that are all extremely rocky? or Dig 1930s dumps that are all surface and easy digging?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2020)

1880's all day long. All I have around me is rocky soil. One dump i was at is covered over with big stone. Must is crushed but they are there and better than most 1930 finds i can think of.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 20, 2020)

1880s, but with a lot of stones/rocks will be a lot of broken bottles etc. and rougher digging.  Still great exercise though in this cool weather (Maine).


----------



## Drift (Sep 20, 2020)

Does the 1930's dump have 1920's stuff on the bottom? If not, bring on the rocks.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2020)

If you get one really good 1800's Bottle that is better then 100 1930's Ketchup Bottles or about any 100 1930's Bottles.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 21, 2020)

Drift said:


> Does the 1930's dump have 1920's stuff on the bottom? If not, bring on the rocks.


I don't know, maybe. That is part of the desicion. Who knows what else is mixed in.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 21, 2020)

Bring me the rocks. Oldest dumps I can find are 1930’s sometimes with late throw always that have 1900 stuff


----------



## GlassKitTin (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m gonna go for 1800s as well! Never ever found anything that old yet, but I very much want to! Most everything I’ve found so far in my short time hunting has been 30s-80s, in easy surface pickings, so yea bring on the challenge! I think I’m ready


----------



## yacorie (Sep 21, 2020)

Definitely older - though the more modern dumps can have the signs and other good pieces too.  However, strictly talking bottles - I’d fight the rocks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 21, 2020)

It'd depend on the size of the dump for me.  I've dug plenty of small 19th century farm dumps which are full of rocks, broken glass, and absolutely nothing else.  I'd take a large 1930s dump over one of those.  Especially one full of sodas, milks, and enamel signs.  But otherwise I'd take the rock dump, since I'm not interested in 90% of what you can find in a 30s dump.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 23, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Would you rather dig 1800s dumps that are all extremely rocky? or Dig 1930s dumps that are all surface and easy digging?



???


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 6, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> It'd depend on the size of the dump for me.  I've dug plenty of small 19th century farm dumps which are full of rocks, broken glass, and absolutely nothing else.  I'd take a large 1930s dump over one of those.  Especially one full of sodas, milks, and enamel signs.  But otherwise I'd take the rock dump, since I'm not interested in 90% of what you can find in a 30s dump.


1930s dump may have some depression glass. I like finding it, all I find is green and some pink.


----------



## southfork (Oct 10, 2020)

Digging on my place for gold rush artifacts and arrowheads lots of rocks and broken glass


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Oct 10, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Would you rather dig 1800s dumps that are all extremely rocky? or Dig 1930s dumps that are all surface and easy digging?


I live off Georgian Bay. I have no choice BUT to dig rocky dumps.
My dump only, at most, has dirt about 1 foot deep. However I’ve found almost 100 bottles. With 1800s dumps you also have a greater chance of getting more valuable items. Sure, in the 1930s dump you’d find more items, but the 1800s one is my choice any day.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2020)

southfork said:


> Digging on my place for gold rush artifacts and arrowheads lots of rocks and broken glassView attachment 212880



That looks like pretty old stuff, is that a open pontiled bottom piece I see?  LEON.


----------

